# Ordering from Ray's site for Canada?



## daniella3d (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has order from Ray's site to Canada?

I tried putting an order yesterday and the shipping cost was 140$!!!!!!!!!! for a few pots and a 2 lbs bag of clay. The total was over 200$!!! holy cow...

What's going on there? I bought ADA japanese rocks for my aquarium from the USA and the box was 20lbs and the shipping cost was only 35$...

Is there a way to buy these pots and the clay for semi-hydro from Canada instead?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 3, 2014)

daniella3d said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has order from Ray's site to Canada?
> 
> I tried putting an order yesterday and the shipping cost was 140$!!!!!!!!!! for a few pots and a 2 lbs bag of clay. The total was over 200$!!! holy cow...
> 
> ...



Ask Ray to verify the shipping cost.


----------



## orchideya (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe it was a glitch in the shipping calculator?

I bought LECA from Agrogreen Canada:

http://agrogreencanada.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=76&product_id=85

I also get coarse perlite and air cone pots from there for my paphs.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 3, 2014)

daniella3d said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has order from Ray's site to Canada?
> 
> I tried putting an order yesterday and the shipping cost was 140$!!!!!!!!!! for a few pots and a 2 lbs bag of clay. The total was over 200$!!! holy cow...
> 
> ...



Oooh- Amano rocks? What's the website?
(My guess is the shipping cost is mostly for the heavy clay.)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2014)

Probably. there are other ways.


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes it was the clay, although I only took the 5l bag. The problem is that there is no option for first class, which is cheaper, only priority which is expensive. For the dynagro and klite fertilizer it still cost 40$ shipping, more than the cost of the product which cost 30$. So 70$ for 2 little pots of fertilizer! and since Canadian money suck, it will be around 80$ in can$.

What I bought was not Amano rock but Seiryu rock and it was from a ebay seller. I received a large box with the rocks wrapped in newspaper. The rocks are quite expensive! but they are very beautiful.




Linus_Cello said:


> Oooh- Amano rocks? What's the website?
> (My guess is the shipping cost is mostly for the heavy clay.)


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 3, 2014)

whooo, thanks for the link! I will order from that site.



orchideya said:


> Maybe it was a glitch in the shipping calculator?
> 
> I bought LECA from Agrogreen Canada:
> 
> ...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 3, 2014)

Ray does visit Canada occasionally. You can contact him through slippertalk and see if he can help you out! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALToronto (Sep 4, 2014)

If you're buying chemicals (fertilizers and pesticides), there is substantial duty added to the shipping cost, and it's not separated, so you get the combined amount. 

Dyna-gro is available in Canada in hydroponics stores and on amazon.ca. LECA is available in hydroponics stores and pet stores that sell reptiles. You should contact Ray directly about shipping the rest - he usually sends it by USPS in one of their flat-rate boxes, and it's much less expensive. It takes about 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok thanks, I will do that. I really want the k-lite.


----------



## Silvan (Sep 4, 2014)

I also buy from agrogreen. If you want round pots you can buy them at the 
next orchid show.  I love rands square pots (solid plastic) but finding saucer
that fits is a real challenge.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Feb 28, 2015)

Just about any hydroponic supply store sells Leca clay balls, often under the brand name Hydroton. I bought a 15kg. Bag for about $35. Incl. Tax. 

Chemicals and custom fertilizers from the US may be cheap but shipping is expensive. Definitely a bitter pill to swallow but that's what you need to do to get top-rated blends like K-Lite and MSU.


----------



## andre (Mar 3, 2015)

For clay balls go to a pet store that sells reptile/terrarium supplies. They typically have small and medium clay balls, and good quality bark nuggets in sterilized and uniform in size. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 3, 2015)

tanks all, I got the Leca clay and I am using it with semi-hydro. I have the MSU and I am using this since I cannot find the K-Lite.


----------

